# Veritas T-Slot Router Bit



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for this tip Mr. Smart. I can't find 'T' tracks here in Norway and I don't want to pay a fortune in freight to get them either, but this router bit and some of the T slot nuts looks like a great solution to me.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use a Freud bit that is identical to yours to do my T tracks. I cut a 1/4" dado with the tablesaw first.

MDF knobs cut with a hole saw in the drillpress, toilet bolts, and nuts are a cheaper alternative to your store bought ones! Note that toilet bolts come in a couple of sizes so get the ones that fit your "T Track".


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

A few years ago I bought a jig and fixture kit from Lee Valley, about $100 worth of t-bolts, washers and knobs for I think around $25… money well spent.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like a bargain (and prettier than my shop mades!)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. Like Andy, I have made my own "t-tracks" in some jigs. Plow a dado in the base, then laminate 1/8" or 1/4" hardboard, then plow a slot in the middle of the dado, and presto, you have a "t-track"


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like a great bit to own and use. I also have a very hard time finding many woodworking tools like this where I live…not enough people here for them to have stores that sell items like these. Can you please share where you bought the bit.

Thanks


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Veritas is Lee Valley's tool brand.

http://leevalley.com/


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your jig/fence holder on the side there. That's a pretty ingenious idea for storage.
Good job!


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes Sarit! I have this stuff hanging all over now… end of my table saw, under the router table… so easy to do.
I also used it to make the bar for my 3 in 1 marking gauge here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/103253


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for sharing this


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

@michelletwo: I can't say enough good things about this bit


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If you're still monitoring this review, I'm curious how the tracks have held up in the wood over time? I have a t-slot bit and used it for my router table fence but I rarely use the t-slots in the fence so I don't know how well they really work. I'm considering using it to route hold-down slots in my coping sled because it's 1/2" ply so I don't have the room to install metal track. I'd appreciate any feedback you have!


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey ken they stand really well in birch and ok in ply as long as you don't crank em too hard. I have slots in my MDF sled but I routed the right through the sled so dust can clear… there is about 3/8" of material on the top of my slots and they haven't given me any trouble yet.
Sorry for the late reply… been injured.


----------

